# Nuclear Stress Test



## TanyaMX (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a question that I need some clarity on for a Nuclear Stress test re: 93018 and 93016.  1st we are billing the 93016 for the MD and 93018 for the PA is that correct.  I guess the big question for me can a PA be billed under 93018.  For example I have the MD as the interpreting and PA as the stress physician. What will be the correct order to bill 7845226, 93018, 93016 and who can be applied to each code. I hope I made this easy to understand but I am confused on how to properly bill and would like understanding.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 29, 2012)

The codes are correct. I would contact the carrier and see if they allow PA to bill that code.


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Aug 31, 2012)

It is my understanding that only physicians can supervise diagnostic testing. I believe the AAPC even had articles about that in the Coding Edge one month.


----------

